# 3 tqgs 3 deer



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

well my youngest daughter and my boy went out with me this year down on the parker mountain range needless to say we all scored son with wide 3 point dad tall 3 point and daughter a 2x1 small on the last day we were there lots of jerky and sasage to boot. i would post pics but dont know how?


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats to you and your kids! Find a way or get some help. Lets see those pics.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

> i would post pics but dont know how?


You are more than welcome to upload them to UtahSportsmen.com in the gallery section, then post the images here via pasting the address inside of







links.

Heres a quick tutorial on how to do it:

http://www.utahsportsmen.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=104

PM me if you have any questions

-DallanC


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

If you email them to me I will post them for you. [email protected]


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

congratulations on the successful family hunt


----------

